# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاثنين 18 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحف المريخ الزعيم الصادرة صباح اليوم الأثنين 18 يناير 2021


كتابة : عارف ساتي
 الصدى ::-

 أزمة جديدة تلاحق المريخ عبر الفيفا ومهلة أخيرة لسوداكال 
الصدى تكشف أبرز ملاحظات لجنة تراخيص الأندية بخصوص إستاد المريخ 
سكرتير الفرسان : إستلمنا مستحقاتنا من المريخ بعد أن كنا على وشك تنفيذ أمر بالقبض في مواجهة سوداكال 
الفريق منصور : سوداكال ألغى شرط الشهادة السودانية واستبدله باجادة القراءة والكتابة للترشح للرئاسة 

الأحمر الوهاج ::-

براكين الغضب المريخي تواصل انفجارها في وجه الإتحاد
الفريق منصور يكشف الحقائق حول نظام 2019م.....لاعب الأسود يضع يضع (التسجيلات) و (المسابقات) في قفص الاتهام
اللاعبون ينتظمون في معسكر روانيا
عبدالخالق الشايقي : أجلناها بسبب هذا الثنائي وموعدنا أمام منازل كمال شداد وأعضاء اللجان
الجزولي نوح : توقعت أن اهز شباك الأمل عطبرة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتصدر في أسبوع الأهداف الجميلة بالدوري السوداني
السودان - بدرالدين بخيت




المريخ 
صدارة  المريخ للدوري السوداني في نسخته ال26 بنهاية الجولة الرابعة، كانت عنوانا  عريضا، لكن أجمل ما تميز به الأسبوع كانت الأهداف الجميلة والتي تحدث عنها  الجمهور المتابع والمراقبون.

نتائج الأسبوع الرابع تشابهت من حيث عدد الانتصارات مع الأسبوع الثالث، حيث بلغت 7، كالآتي:

فوز  المريخ على الأمل عطبرة (2/0)، والهلال بذات النتيجة الهلال الاُبَيِّض،  وحي العرب بورتسودان على الهلال الفاشر (2/1)، وهلال الساحل على الخرطوم  الوطني (3/2)

وتحقق الفوز بنتيجة (1/0) في 3 مباريات هي: الأهلي  مروي على حي الوادي نيالا، والهلال كادقلي على المريخ الفاشر، والشرطة  القضارف على الأهلي شندي.

التعادل الوحيد في الجولة الرابعة جاء إيجابيا بنتيجة (1/1)، وذلك في المباراة التي جمعت بين الأهلي الخرطوم وتوتي الخرطوم.

وزاد معدل الأهداف عن الأسبوع الثالث بهدف واحد فقط، حيث أحرزت 17 هدفا في الجولة الرابعة مقارنة ب16 لسابقتها.

وتصدر  المريخ لأول مرة برصيد 10 بنقاط، واستغل خسارة الخرطوم الوطني في مباراته  الرابعة أمام هلال الساحل، ليخسر سجل أفضل مسيرة بعلامة كاملة من 3  مباريات.

وبات الخرطوم الوطني يحتل الترتيب الثالث بالاشتراك مع  هلال الساحل ولكليهما 9 نقاط، ويحتل طرف القمة الآخر الهلال الترتيب الرابع  منفردا ب8 نقاط.

وتزاحمت الفرق في وسط الترتيب بنقاط مشتركة وتفصل  بينها الأهداف، فاحتل الأهلي الخرطوم والأهلي شندي الترتيبين 5 و6 ب6 نقاط  لكل، والأهلي مروي والهلال كادقلي وحي العرب الترتيب 7 و8 و9 برصيد 5 نقاط.

واشتركت  5 فرق في النقطة 4 وهي على التوالي توتي الخرطوم والهلال الفاشر والمريخ  الفاشر والشرطة القضارف والأمل عطبرة، محتلة الترتيب من 11 وحتى 14، بينما  يحتل كل من حي الوادي نيالا والهلال الأبيض الترتيبين المؤديين للهبوط 15  و16 على التوالي.

نتائج مهمة

ومن النتائج  المهمة تذوق حي العرب والأهلي مروي والهلال كادقلي والشرطة القضارف الفوز  لأول مرة، وبذلك تراجع عدد الفرق التي لم تحقق الفوز الأول من 5 إلى 2، هما  الهلال الاُبَيِّض وحي الوادي نيالا.



3 فرق لم تخسر

لم تخسر 3 فرق منذ بداية الدوري وهي المريخ والهلال والأهلي الخرطوم.

أهداف جميلة

وشهد  الأسبوع الرابع عدة أهداف جميلة ورائعة، كان أكثرها جاذبية هدف محمد عبد  الرحمن مهاجم الهلال ومنتخب السودان في مرمى الهلال الابيض، وذلك لأنه  أحرزه بطريقة صعبة، حين تقدم بسرعة أمام المدافع،  لكرة عالية معكوسة داخل  الست، وخطف الكرة في المرمى بكعب قدمه اليمنى وهو في وضع طائر ووجهه  للمرمى.

اللاعب الصغير من فئة الشباب الجزولي حسين، مهاجم فريق  المريخ ومنتخب الشباب أحرزهدفا رائعا من خارج الصندوق، في مرمى الأمل  عطبرة، وذلك بسيطرته على كرة عالية ليسددها بقوة فعانقت الزاوية العليا  اليمنى.

في ذات المباراة بين المريخ والأمل، أحرز صانع الألعاب وجدي  عوض هدفا من كرة على حافة الصندوق، مررها له البوركيني ويند بانجا، حيث  سدد وجدي الكرة قبل ملامستها الأرض، عانقت الزاوية اليمني لمرمى حارس الأمل  حسن يوشع.

سليمان زكريا مهاجم فريق حي العرب أحرز هدفا جميلا من  مقصية قوية في شباك فريق الهلال الفاشر، وذلك بعد أن شتت دفاع الفاشر الكرة  على حافة الصندوق، فتابعها ابكر بسرعة محولا وضعه الذي ساعده على تحويل  الكرة إلى مقصية في الشباك

جدد في سباق الهدافين

سباق  الهدافين ضم لاعبين جدد مثل مجاهد العقيد لاعب وسط هلال الساحل الذي وصل  الهدف الثالث، واشترك مع 4 آخرين في ذات العدد وهم معاذ القوز وعوض طلبة من  الخرطوم الوطني، ومايكل ابوجي الغاني مهاجم هلال الساحل، وعمر ترومبيل  مهاجم الشرطة.

وبقى صانع ألعاب الهلال نزار حامد متصدرا لقائمة الهدافين ب4 أهداف رغم صيامه في مباراة الفريق ضد الهلال الأبيض.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						تعرّف على ردّ هيئة تراخيص الأندية على جاهزية استاد المريخ

  استاد المريخ


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بعد استلامه خطابًا رسميًا من نادي المريخ لمعاينة ملعبه”الردّ كاسل”.
طالبت هيئة تراخيص الأندية نادي المريخ بإكمال النواقص بعد الملاحظات  التي تم الوقوف عليها، الأحد، لإنجازها لرفع تقريرٍ للاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة  القدم لتأكّيد جاهزية الملعب.



ووفقًا  للمكتب الإعلامي لاتحاد الكرة، فإنّ رئيس هيئة تراخيص الأندية، عزّ الدين  الحاج، عقد اجتماعًا مصغّرًا بين الأطراف المختلفة، وتمّ التأكّيد على  أهمية تكملة المتطلبات و النواقص التي تم الوقوف عليها و أبدى عزالدين  ملاحظاته عليها  حتى يتم بعد إنجازها.
ويبذل نادي المريخ جهودًا كبيرةً في الوقت الراهن من أجل تجهيز ملعبه  لمبارياته في البطولة الإفريقية قبل انطلاقة دور المجموعات في فبراير  المقبل.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هداف إفريقيا:




 سنحقق نتيجة إيجابية أمام الأهلي بالاحترام.. وأستعد لهز شباك الشناوي باحتفال تاريخي

أوقعت قرعة دور المجموعات ببطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا النادي الأهلي في المجموعة الأولى مع فرق فيتا كلوب الكونغولي وسيمبا التنزاني والمريخ السوداني.

وسيبدأ الأهلي مشواره في دور المجموعات بمواجهة فريق المريخ السوداني أحد يومي 12 و13 فبراير الجاري في القاهرة وهو اللقاء الممكن تأجيله بسبب تضارب الموعد مع موعد كأس العالم للأندية.


وأجرىEl-Ahly.com حوارًا مع السوداني سيف تيري مهاجم فريق المريخ والموجود على رأس قائمة هدافي بطولة دوري ابطال افريقي برصيد 4 أهداف للحديث عن وقوع فريقه مع النادي الأهلي في مجموعة واحدة.


وقال تيري في تصريحاته "لم نتمنى مواجهة فريق عن آخر في دور المجموعات، من يصل للأدوار والمراحل المتقدمة في أي بطولة لا يخاف المنافس أو يتمنى مواجهة فريق عن آخر، الهدف هو تحقيق نتائج إيجابية أمام أي منافس".

وتابع "كل الفرق التي وصلت لدور المجموعات قوية، لا يوجد فريق أضعف من الآخر، مجموعتنا في رأيي هي الأقوى من بين الأربع مجموعات، الأهلي نادي معروف وله اسمه وسمعته في إفريقيا والعالم كله وهو المرشح الأول للتأهل عن المجموعة، وسيمبا وفيتا كلوب أندية متطورة".


وواصل المهاجم صاحب الـ 27 عامًا "على مستوى الفريق نتمنى الوصول لأبعد نقطة في البطولة الافريقية، وعلى المستوى الشخصي أسعى بقدر الإمكان تحقيق لقب هداف البطولة، هذا أمر ليس بالسهل وسيحسب لي في تاريخي".


وعن مواجهة النادي الأهلي، قال تيري "سنواجه فريق قوي، محمد الشناوي من أفضل حراس إفريقيا وأمامه بدر بانون وأيمن أشرف من أفضل المدافعين في القارة، مواجهتهم ليست بالسهلة واختبار كبير بالنسبة لي على المستوى الشخصي مواجهتهم".

وأضاف "قادرين على تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية ضد النادي الأهلي، باحترامنا للأهلي سنقدر على تحقيق نتيجة طيبة بإذن الله".

وعن احتفاله الشهير أمام نادي إنييمبا النيجيري مستخدمًا التوك توك في ملعب المريخ "لم يكن مرتب لهذا الاحتفال، كان هناك العديد من التكاتك في أرض الملعب وطرأت لي الفكرة بعد تسجيل الهدف ليس أكثر".


وأختتم سيف تيري تصريحاته قائلًا "التسجيل في النادي الأهلي ليس أمر سهل على الاطلاق، أي مهاجم يتمنى التشكيل في شباك الفريق الأحمر وبالتأكيد سأقوم بتجهيز احتفال خاص في حالة التسجيل في النادي الأهلي لأنها ستكون لحظة تاريخية بالنسبة لي".







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عودة القلعة الحمراء 


 هيئة تراخيص الأندية بـ"SFA"، تُسجل زيارة إلى "القلعة الحمراء" وتقف على تفاصيل العمل وتبدي بعض الملاحظات حول تكملة النواقص قبل رفع التقرير النهائي إلى"CAF" لإعتماد الملعب.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺷﺪﺍﺩ ﻳﺮﺑﻂ ﺯﻳﺎﺩﺓ ﻛﺸﻮﻓﺎﺕ القمة  ﺍﻟﻲ ‏( 40 ‏) ﻻﻋﺒﺎ ﺑـ





‏(ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ‏)


#ووااوواا
ﻛﺸﻒ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺷﺪﺍﺩ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺓ

ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮﻭﻧﻬﺎ ﻟﻔﺘﺢ ﺑﺎﺏ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﻻﺕ ﻟﻠﻘﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﺍلمريخ والهلال ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺷﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺓ ﺗﺘﻄﻠﺐ ﻣﻮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ
ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻟﻔﺘﺢ ﻧﺎﻓﺬﺓ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﻻﺕ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
ﻣﺒﺮﻣﺠﺔ ﻣﺴﺒﻘﺔ ﻭﻫﻲ ﻓﺘﺮﺗﻴﻦ ﻟﻠﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﻣﺤﺪﺩﻩ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﻭﺍﺷﺎﺭ ﺷﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺭﻓﻊ ﻛﺸﻒ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻲ
40 ﻻﻋﺒﺎ ﻳﺘﻄﻠﺐ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻧﺎﻓﺬﺓ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﻭﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻃﻠﺒﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ
ﻣﻨﺎﻗﺸﺔ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ..ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ ﻗﺪ
ﺭﺩ
ﻋﻠﻲ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺑﺰﻳﺎﺩﺓ ﻛﺸﻒ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻲ
40 ﻻﻋﺒﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻮﺍﻓﻘﺔ … ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻛﺎﻑ ﻗﺪ ﺍﻋﻠﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻴﺎﻥ ﺭﺳﻤﻲ،
ﺇﻧﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺗﺄﺛﻴﺮ ﻓﻴﺮﻭﺱ ﻛﻮﺭﻭﻧﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻧﺴﺤﺎﺏ
ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺎﺕ، ﻗﺮﺭﺕ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬﻳﺔ
ﻣﻨﺢ ﺍﻟﻌﻔﻮ ﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺣﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻻﻧﺴﺤﺎﺏ ﻫﺬﻩ، ﺍﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭًﺍ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺎﺭﺱ
2020 ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻵﻥ، ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﻋﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﺇﺿﺎﻓﻴﺔ ﺑﺸﺄﻧﻬﺎ . ﻛﻤﺎ ﺗﻢ
ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺪ ﺍﻷﺩﻧﻰ ﻟﻌﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻤﻮﺡ ﺑﻪ ﻟﺒﺪﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻛﻮﺭﻭﻧﺎ، ﻟﻠﺴﻤﺎﺡ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻕ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﻊ ﺃﻗﻞ ﻣﻦ 15 ﻻﻋﺒًﺎ
ﺧﻼﻝ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ، ﺑﺤﻴﺚ ﺗﺠﺮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
11 ﻻﻋﺒًﺎ ﻓﻘﻂ.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيان من جماهير المريخ وطاة الجمر 

ظلت جماهير المريخ منذ اكثر من عشر ايام تناشد و تخطط لقيام وقفه احتجاجيه اليوم الاحد الموافق 17/1 امام الاتحاد العام ضد السياسات التدميريه المنتهجه من شداد و المجلس المنتهيه مدته تجاه الكيان المريخي العظيم .. 
لكن اليوم تم الغاء هذه الوقفه التي كثف لها اعلاميا بسبب تصريحات و مناشدات علي اسد و عمر محمد عبدالله في جريدتي الصدي و الاحمر الوهاج هذه المناشدات التي طالبوا فيها جماهير المريخ الخروج ضد شداد وسياسته .. و كان رد جماهير المريخ لهذه المناشدات ان علي اسد و عمر لا يمثلان جماهير المريخ و ليس لهم اي حق في توجيه الجماهير فهم شركاء شداد و سوداكال و زمرتهم في تدمير الكيان وان الجماهير ان خرجت فهي خارجه ضدتهم و ليس ضد احد غيرهم .. و تم تحديد موعد جديد للوقفه يعلن لاحقاً ..

يسقط شداد ويسقط سوداكال و علي اسد و عمر كل فاسد ساهم في تدمير  المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عزالدين الحاج يقف على جاهزية استاد المريخ




المكتب الإعلامي - أبوبكر الماحي
متابعة : أحمد دراج
#ووااوواا

عقب استلام الأمانة العامة في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم SFA، طلب من نادي المريخ بمعاينة الاستاد من أجل تكملة النواقص، ليخوض الأحمر مبارياته في ملعبه،  وتم تحويل الخطاب إلى هيئة تراخيص الأندية قام المهندس عزالدين الحاج رئيس هيئة تراخيص الأندية بزيارة إلى استاد المريخ للوقوف على ما تم من عمليات صيانة و زراعة النجيل الطبيعي وتحديد النواقص التي لم تكتمل حسب متطلبات تراخيص الأندية الأفريقية.


وقد راجع المهندس عزالدين و بحضور أعضاء المكتب التنفيذي  واللجنة الهندسية لتأهيل الاستاد كل المطلوب لاجازة الإستاد و اعتماد جاهزيته لمنافسات الاتحاد الأفريقي  و قد تم اجتماع مصغر بين الأطراف المختلفة  تم التأكيد فيه على أهمية تكملة المتطلبات والنواقص التي تم الوقوف عليها و أبدى عزالدين ملاحظاته عليها  حتى يتم بعد إنجازها و تكملتها رفع تقرير للاتحاد الأفريقي بجاهزية الاستاد للمباريات الأفريقية.


وأشاد بالجهود التي بذلت آملا الإسراع في تكملة المطلوبات.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منجد النيل ينهي ربع الدورة الاولى بشباك نظيفة




تقرير عبدالله التمادي /كورة سودانية
#ووااوواا

سجل الحارس منجد النيل حارس مرمى المريخ الخرطوم رقم قياسي جديد في الدوري الممتاز بعد انقضاء اربع مباريات الدور الاول من النسخة 26 وهو الحارس الوحيد الذي حافظ على شباكه بيضاء بعد مرور اربع جولات تربع فيها فريقه المريخ على صدارة الترتيب وفشل جميع المهاجمين الذين واجهوا المريخ في الوصول لشباك منجد بداية من هلال كادقلي الذي تعادل سلبيا مع المريخ ثم حي العرب الذي خسر بثلاثية بيضاء واهلي مروي الذي تقبل الخسارة من المريخ بهدف واخيرا الفوز على الامل بهدفين دون مقابل ليكون منجد النيل حاراسا للربع الاول من الدورة الاولى للنسخة الحالية وكان منجد احتكر حراسة مرمي المريخ في (8) مباريات منها 4 افريقية ومثلها محلية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أكرم الهادي.. من قمة التألق إلى التراجع المفاجئ




السودان - بدر الدين بخيت
#ووااوواا
لا يمر الحارس السوداني المخضرم، أكرم الهادي سليم، بأفضل حالاته، فخلال شهري ديسمبر/كانون أول 2020، ويناير/كانون ثان 2021، عاش فترات متناقضة.

وكان الأمل عطبرة قد أنقذ المسيرة الكروية لأكرم، بعدما اضطربت في آخر 3 مواسم، حيث لم يستطع الاستمرار بفريق واحد لموسم كامل.

وتعود بدايات تألق أكرم إلى فترته القوية بالمريخ، بعد فترة قصيرة لم تتجاوز موسما واحدا مع الهلال، في (2005-2006).

وانطلاقا من 2017، اضطربت مسيرة أكرم لتنقله السريع بين الفرق، فلعب للخرطوم الوطني أقل من نصف موسم في 2017، وتحول للهلال في السنة التالية، قبل أن يغادره لينضم لفريق كوبر البحراوي في 2018.

وخاض بعدها موسم 2019 مع الرابطة، وفي بدايات 2020 بقى دون فريق، قبل أن يمسك الأمل بيده، ويعيده متألقا في حراسة المرمى، خلال الموسم الماضي، ليعود إلى قائمة المنتخب الوطني، كما قاد فريقه لاحتلال المركز الرابع، والمشاركة في بطولة الكونفيدرالية الإفريقية.

وواصل أكرم رحلة التألق مع الأمل بالكونفيدرالية، حيث كان صاحب الهدف الأول، في شباك كي في زد الزنجباري، خلال مباراة إياب الدور الأول، إذ أحرزه من ركلة حرة، فاتحا شهية الفريق ليخرج فائزا (3/0).

لكنه انتكس مؤخرا محليا وقاريا، باهتزاز شباكه في 3 مباريات على التوالي، فأمام ساليتاس البوركيني، ضمن دور الـ32، خسر الأمل ذهابا وإيابا، بأم درمان (0/1)، وفي واجادوجو (0/2).

وعاد الأمل للسودان مثخنا بجراح وداع الكونفيدرالية، ليواجه الهلال في الدوري المحلي، فولجت شباك أكرم 3 أهداف أخرى.

وفي المباراة التالية بالدوري أمام المريخ، لم يظهر أكرم في مرمى الأمل، إذ لعب بدلا عنه الحارس حسن يوشع.

ويدرك الحارس المخضرم أن عليه تصحيح أوضاعه، حتى لا يغيب اسمه عن قائمة المنتخب السوداني، في التجمع المرتقب بعد 10 أيام.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك بابكر سلك




مريخ الأمل

- بمنتهي الهدوء والعقلانية وقتل الملعب (تكشيفا) وضع الواعد الجزولي الكرة محل برك الطير النزول بمتوسط عمر لاعبي المريخ هو خطوة في الطريق الصحيح ومريخ اليوم هو مريخ الأمل الأمل الذي ننشده سنين طويلة بناء فريق بطولات بحق وحقيقة

ولا يتأتي ذلك إلا بالاعتماد علي مواهب شابة نفجر طاقاتها وتكتسب خبراتها كي تنضج في عمر يمكنها من نيل البطولات القارية بسهولة لأن سياسة الاعتماد على الجاهز وفقه جابوا لينا وسجلوا لينا لم يقدنا لمنصة ولم يزعمنا على رصة فالتسجيلات كنا نديرها بفكر هدوم العيد مجرد تكديس وشوفونية


- واستعراض وترضية لمصالح ومصلحجية فيهم لاعبين لما تشوف الواحد فيهم تقول ده أبو العريس وواحدين أبو أهل العريس عديل كده على كلٍ ديك مراحل لا أظنها عائدة في عهد أهلية وديمقراطية الرياضة والتي بدل أن نتبعها طوعاً فرضتها علينا الفيفا


- المهم في عهد ديمقراطية الرياضة أكرر من عزام ولي قدام
من عزام مروراً بالجزولي ولي قدام ومن عشوائية إدارة ملف الإحلال والإبدال نشطب كرنقو وخميس قبال دهر من الزمان
لنعيدهما الآن

- واحد من الإداريين قلت ليهو ليه بتتخلوا عن المواهب الشابة قال لي عشان يربوا ويكتسبوا خبرات وبعد داك الدايرنو نرجعو قلت ليهو موش الأفضل يربوا في المريخ قال لي الجماهير ما بتصبر على لاعب بالله شوف


-  إداري مهمتو إدارة النادي وقيادة الجماهير لفهم علمي يخدم النادي ويصعد بفكرهم ينزل لمستوي الفهم العام يعني زي الفنان البغني هابط ويبرر ذلك بأن الجمهور عايز كده أيها الناس الموجهات الدولية من محاسنها إنها تجبرنا على التطور وتغيير الأفكار البالية والرجعة العالم عالم ديمقراطية والزمن لا يتسع لأي فكر رجعي

- وللأسف قد تعشعش الأفكار الرجعية داخل فواخير قرت

ولكن القلم ما بزيل بلم أيها الناس مباراة الأمس لم تكن بالسوء الذي تناوله البعض قد تكون أخطاء التمرير مزعجة

ولكنها تنتج عن ضغط ذهني أو شرود أو إفراط في الإعداد البدني وفي العموميات ما كانت كعبة وبعدين أليس أمل عطبره من فرق الممتاز الا يحق له التفكير في هزيمتنا وهزيمة كل فرق الممتاز ؟

- وهل غريب عليه أن يهزمنا يبقى تبخيس أداء المريخ لأن الأمل وقف نداً له لا مبرر له وما تقول لي الأهلي والمجموعات لكل مقام مقال والدوري تنافس نعم ولكنه خير إعداد للمجموعات


- أيها الناس إن تنصروا الله ينصركم أها نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم والينا المدارس ولو جزئيا فتحت لينا المحاكم من الليلة زينة في زينة إتملت بينا متأكدين كورونا مشت ولا ماخدين منها إذن يا والينا ؟؟؟؟


& سلك كهربا & 

- ننساك كيف والكلب قال كان زول عطس في محكمة إتخارج واخسر قضيتك أخير ليك

وإلى لقاء
 سلك




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيض الخاطر 




ياسر المنا 

بهدوء مع قوميز!

• لنبدأ ونقول بأن من الصعب الاختلاف مع الأصوات المشفقة على مستوى المريخ ومستقبله والتحديات الصعبة التي تنتظره في دوري ابطال افريقيا والمخاوف من أن تستمر ذات العروض الحالية امام فرق قوية وصاحبة خبرات وقدرات عالية مثل نادي القرن الأهلي المصري وبقية المجموعة.
• لا نلوم وجهات النظر التي ترى في إن بصمة المدرب الفرنسي غائبة في التنظيم ودقة التمرير وحركة اللاعبين في الملعب وتبادلهم للأدوار بصورة تجعل المشجع المريخي في حيرة من الأمر لأن عينه لم تعتاد على مثل هذه العشوائية وتحقيق النتيجة في غياب كامل للأداء الجميل.
• مثل هذه الآراء ووجهات النظر تعكس واقع لعبة كرة القدم والتي اكتسبت هذا الزخم وباتت اللعبة الشعبية الأولى لما فيها من مجال واسع لتباين وجهات النظر الفنية لأن كل يرى عبر زاويته ورؤيته الخاصة وتظل جميعها محل احترام ولا حجر البتة على راي مشجع.
• نعلم إن من أهم قواعد المستديرة قاعدة ترفض بشكل قاطع التعاطي مع المدربين بشكل مبكر والحكم عليهم قبل أن تتاح لهم الفرصة وتكون لديهم كافة أدوات النجاح وخلق فريق كامل المواصفات يرضي قاعدته في الأداء وتحقيق النتائج.
• تلك القاعدة تخفف كثيرا اليوم من حدة الهجوم على المدرب الفرنسي على أمل ان يتحسن الأداء وتظهر للفرقة الحمراء هوية فنية مقنعة تتناسب مع فريق يحمل أمال وتطلعات الملايين في البطولة القارية الصعبة ولكن كما يقولون للصبر حدود فإن مضى الوضع كما هو عليه ستسقط القاعدة ولن يسلم المدرب من هجوم الأسلحة الثقيلة.
• تجربتي الطويلة تجعلني أقف بجانب كل من يدعم المدرب ولا يحمله حتى مسؤولية الأداء الباهت الذي تكرر في جميع مباريات الدوري الممتاز الأن ولكني في ذات الوقت ضد التأبيد الأعمى وصم الأذان عن أصوات الاعتراض والانتقاد لعمل المدرب بل عليه هو ان يسمعها.
• الأندية التي تملك إدارات محترفة وواعية لدورها تراجع بصورة روتينية أداء فريقها وعمل مدربه وفق معايير فنية وتكون هناك مراجعات عبر لقاءات مباشرة تناقش بشفافية الأخطاء والسلبيات وتتعرف على حقيقة الأمور الفنية حتى تكون الصورة واضحة ولا مجال للمفاجآت او الصدفة.
• لا يملك المريخ للأسف تلك الإدارة ولا من يملك قدرة على طرح الأمور الفنية والدخول في حوار مع المدرب حو الملاحظات والنواقص الظاهرة في الأداء.
• ربما يبحث قوميز عن مثل هذه اللقاءات ليوضح الأسباب التي يصعب عليه طرحها عبر الاعلام ويحدد ما هو مطلوب ليكون المريخ قادرا على التحسن في الأداء وان يذهب الى دوري ابطال افريقيا باعتباره بطلا قادر على المنافسة ومقارعة جميع الفرق دون استثناء.
• هناك حديث عن إن قوميز يحتاج للاعبين بمواصفات محددة في الفريق خاصة وسط الملعب الذي يمثل العلة الكبرى في الفريق فهو غير قادر في جميع المباريات الماضية ان يضبط الإيقاع حتى ان بعض عناصره تقع في أخطاء تمرير قاتلة بدائية.
• حاجة المدرب الفرنسي للاعبين وهو مطلب مشروع ومتفق معه لكنه يجب ان لا يشكل عقبة امام بناء تشكيلة تستطيع القيام بالأداء الجماعي وتنهي وضعية الاعتماد الحالية على المهارات والقدرات الفردية لبعض اللاعبين.
• غياب الجماعية في الأداء يعيدنا الى نقطة الأصوات المشفقة والتي على الإدارة ان تسمعها وتتخلي قليلا عن السلبية في التعامل مع مستقبل الفريق والسبل التي تبدل من واقعة الحالي الغير مقنع.
• يحتاج قوميز للدعم ليس في ذلك شك ويجب أن يتوفر له من الإدارة قبل الجماهير ولكن عندما تكون الأمور واضحة وكذلك خطط العمل الفني التي تصل بالفريق الى قوته المرجوة التي تجعله ندا ومنافسا قويا في دوري ابطال افريقيا.
• لتعلم إدارة المريخ المتفرقة والمنقسمة على بعضها إن علم كرة القدم تطور وتوجد قياسات فنية تستطيع تقديم قراءات أقرب للواقع لمعرفة ما يمكن ان يحدث في المستقبل القريب وهذا نهج تتعبه الأندية صاحب الطموح والتي تبحث عن المشاركات الإيجابية وألا تلعب دور الكومبارس في البطولة.
• سندعم قوميز رغم أن المؤشرات تقول بأن المستوى الحالي مقبول للمنافسة المحلية ولكنه غير مناسب ابدا للمشاركة الافريقية المرتقبة وهنا يأتي دور الإدارة في العمل مبكرا مع الجهاز الفني لتبديد المخاوف واستثمارها في تصحيح مسيرة الفريق باي وسائل ممكنة ومتاحة.
• استمرار غياب الهوية سيقودنا الى نقطة لن يجد قوميز عندها من يدعمه قياسا لما نلمسه من طموح حقيقي عند الصفوة وهذا يجب ان يعرفه المدرب الفرنسي.

عصير الكلام

• لم تخالف مسابقات باني التوقعات في رفضها لشكوى المريخ.
• الرفض عادة وليس بالأمر الجديد.
• أي شكوى للمريخ وان كانت صحيحة يلتفون عليها بحيل غيبة.
• لماذا يظنون الغياب في المريخ الذي يضم أصحاب خبرة ومعرفة.
• ألم يتعظوا من ملحة كاس ولن يتعظوا طالما كان الهم الأول المصلحة الزرقاء.
• قرأت تحليلا قانونيا رائعا للصديق مولانا حيدر التوم.
• فضح حيدر باني ولجنته وصاغ استئناف جاهز لمجلس سوداكال.
• المصيبة ان لا فرق بين باني وعبد العزيز تعاونية.
• متى ينصلح حال الاتحاد ولجانه وينتهي عهد هؤلاء المشجعين.
• الظلم يتكرر في كل موسم بكل جرأة وعين قوية.
• ألا يخجل انصار الهلال في الاتحاد العام مما يفعلونه بالمريخ.؟؟؟
• لابد من ثورة تقتلع هذا الظلم من جذوره.
• المشكلة ان اهل المريخ يكثرون الكلام من دون أفعال.
• تمر الانتخابات ولا يجتهدون لسد الطريق امام مشجعي الهلال.
• على رجالات المريخ الاستفادة من الدروس والعبر.
• وان لا يتركوا مهمة تغير الاتحاد لمجلس الفشل.
• ليكون الشعار اتحاد من اجل مصلحة السودان أولا وأخيرا.
• هذا الحلم لم يتحقق منذ عشرات السنين للأسف.
• والمؤسف تكرارنا لنفس أسطوانة شكوى من الظلم.
• عوض الله المريخ بلاعبين شباب يرسمون لوحات جميلة في قلعته.
• هل للإدارة خطة لدعم الفريق للأبطال.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي معاوية الجاك




سوء صفوت ومسخرة باني

- حقق المريخ المطلوب أمام الأمل العطبراوي أمس وظفر بالنقاط الثلاث بفوزه بثنائية الموهبة الجزولي والمتألق وجدي هندسة على مدار الشوطين قبل الخوص والتعليق على ملاحظاتنا حول المباراة

- لا بد من التعرض للجانب الأهم والمظلم والكريه والقبيح والسخيف في المباراة وهو التحكيم الذي قاده من وسط الملعب الفاشل صفوت ميرغني والذي يبدو أنه وبعد أن وجد الإشادة عدة مرات خاصة على أدائه المتميز في آخر مباراة قمة الموسم السابق عاد ومارس الإنتكاسة بالأمس

- سنتحدث عن سوء التحكيم وتساهله في حماية اللاعبين من خلال عدم تعامله الحاسم مع حالة الإعتداء العنيف من أحد لاعبي الامل عطبرة على أقدام لاعب المريخ مصعب كردمان وبطريقة كان يمكن أن تقود إلى تهشيم ساقي اللاعب

- تقدم كردمان بالكرة ليندفع لاعب الأمل وبقوة وطريقة متهورة بكلتا قدميه صوب ساقي كردمان وبطريقة وحشية لا تليق ببشر من لحم ودم وفيها تعمد واضح للإيذاء وكنا نتوقع من حكم المباراة صفوت ميرغني إشهار البطاقة الحمراء فوراً في وجه لاعب الأمل دون تردد

- حكم المباراة ضعيف الشخصية صفوت ميرغني وبلا خجلة إكتفى بإشهار البطاقة الصفراء فقط في وجه لاعب الأمل وكأنه يريد تنبيهه إلى أنه لم يقم بالمطلوب بالطريقة الجيدة حتى يُشهِر له البطاقة الحمراء

- تساهل الحكم الفاشل صفوت ميرغني وغيره من الحكام الفاشلين أصبحوا يصرون كل يوم على أنهم غير مؤتمنين على سلامة وأمن اللاعبين وهم يتفرجون على العنف والتهور الذي يفوق كل شيء مما يتسبب في إلحاق إصابات بالغة التعقيد باللاعبين قد تبعدهم عن الملاعب لفترات طويلة وقد تبعدهم للأبد

- من قبل تفرج الفاشل أبو شنب على حالة تصفية اللاعب التش حينما إعتدى عليه لاعب همريخ الفاشر بطريقة وحشية فلم يتكرم الفاشل الضعيف أبو شنب حتى على إنذاره ببطقة صفراء

- وقبلها تفرج الحكم الفاشل الرشيد محمد خير على حالة كارثية قبل موسمين حينما تفرج على إعتداء أحد لاعبي الأهلي عطبرة حينها صديق القضارف بطريقة لا يحتملها بشر وكانت المخالفة داخل المنطقة المحرمة وهي ركلة جزاء صحيحة ولكن الفاشل الرشيد محمد خير لم يحتسبها

- كرة القدم تعتمد بالدرجة الأولى على السلوك الأخلاقي الرفيع وإحترام الآخر وليس على التهور والخروج عن النص من خلال العنف الزائد حتى يتمكن اللاعبون من إمتاع المتابعين لها

- المريخ مقبل على مباريات مهمة على مستوى دوري المجموعات وهناك موجة من الإصابات تضرب لاعبي الوسط المدافع تحديداً وكردمان من العناصر المتميزة التي يعول عليها المدرب غوميز بدرجة كبيرة وقد تتسبب إصابته بالأمس في غيابه لفترة

- أمثال صفوت وأبو شنب والرشيد محمد خير وياسر الله جابو وصديق الطريفي وغيرهم من حكام الغفلة لا يستحقون أدنى درجات الإحترام ولا يستحقون التواجد ضمن جهاز التحكيم لأن وجودهم أصبح يشكل الخطر الداهم على سلامة اللاعبين

- هل الحكم صفوت على قناعة تامة أن حالة التهور والإعتداء من لاعب الأمل على ساقي كردمان لا تستحق البطاقة الحمراء  إن كان على قناعة فذلك يعني أنه أصبح غير مؤهل أخلاقياً ولا مهنياً لمواصلة مسيرته التحكيمية في الملاعب وإن كان على قناعة ولم يُشهِر البطاقة الحمراء فيبقى جباناً لا أكثر

- ظللنا نتناول الأخطاء التحكيمية المتكررة وتهاون الحكام في حماية اللاعبين بصورة مستمرة ورغم ذلك لم يستفيدوا
 يقولون أن كثرة التكرار تُعلم الحمار ولكنها للأسف فشلت في تعليم حكام عامر عثمان ، فبماذا نصف هؤلاء ؟
توقيعات متفرقة ..

- اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات فاجأت الجميع برفضها (شكلاً) لشكوى المريخ في لاعب هلال كادقلي والمضحك من تصريح رئيس اللجنة المنظمة تبريره للرفض أن الشكوى تحدثت عن عُمر اللاعب ومعروف أن لاعب الهلال أصبح فاقداً لأهلية المشاركة ما دام هناك خطأ في تسجيله وبالتالي لا يهم ما تضمنته الشكوى

- أيام شكوى المريخ إلى محكمة كاس بشأن قضية لاعب مريخ الفاشر هشام جنية خاطبت المحكمة الإتحاد العام ووجهت له سؤالاً مباشراً : هل مشاركة اللاعب قانونية  لم يتكرم الإتحاد بالرد على سؤال كاس حتى اللحظة فحدث ما حدث

- الإتحاد العام عبر لجانه المتكلسة والفاشلة ما زال يتعامل بطريقة متخلفة ومضحكة وهو يطلب من الشاكي تقديم المزيد من المستندات مع أن البديهي أن عبء الإثبات يقع على الإتحاد ممثلاً في الجهة المنظمة للمسابقات يا الفاشل باني وليس على الجهة الشاكية

- وما أرودناه أعلاه يعيدنا للمبررات الفضيحة والفطيرة التي بموجبها رفضت اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات شكوى المريخ ضد مشاركة هشام جنية حيث ذكرت أن المريخ لم يحدد البطاقات الملونة التي نالها اللاعب وحرمته من المشاركة ومعروف أن إثبات هذه البطاقات يقع على عاتق الجهة المنظمة للمنافسات وهي اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات ولا علاقة للمريخ بذلك

- نسأل باني  لماذا أبعدت إدارة فريقك السابق اللاعب من المشاركات بعد شكوى المريخ  وكيف شارك اللاعب مع فريقك السابق وتسجيله غير صحيح ؟ وكيف تم إستخراج كرت للاعب مع أن تسجيله غير صحيح الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم مطالب بفتح تحقيق حول كيفية إستخراج كرت للاعب لم تكتمل تفاصيل قيده في ناديه.

- من سخريات القدر أن يكون أمثال باني رئيساً لواحدة من أهم اللجان المنوط بها إدارة كرة القدم في السودان ، ونسأل الفاشل باني : لماذا لم تتم معاقبة ناديك السابق هلال كادقلي على إشراكه للاعب يفتقد لأهلية المشاركة مثل ما عاقبتم مريخ الفاشر في حالة هشام جنية  أمس كان يوم السوء العالمي سوء إداري من لجنة باني وسوء تحكيمي من صفوت ميرغني.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :



 Hisham Abdalsamad 

* أتليتك بيلباو يتوج بكأس السوبر الإسباني بفوز درامي على برشلونة
* التعادل يحسم نتيجة مباراة ليفربول ضد مانشستر يونايتد في الدوري الإنجليزي
* السيتي يصعد للوصافة باكتساح كريستال.. وتوتنهام يضرب شيفيلد بثلاثية
* إنتر يلقن يوفنتوس درسا بثنائية.. وجنوى يوقف سلسلة انتصارات أتالانتا
* كروتوني يسحق بينيفينتو.. ونابولي يمطر فيورنتينا بنصف دستة أهداف
* بايرن ميونيخ يستعيد ذاكرة الانتصارات بفوز صعب على فرايبورج
* ليل يحقق فوزًا قاتلًا على ريمس.. وبوردو يضرب نيس بثلاثية
* رين يستعيد انتصاراته في الدوري الفرنسي

* فالنسيا وفياريال إلى ثمن النهائي.. وإيبار يودع كأس الملك

* أوساسونا إلى ثمن نهائي كأس ملك إسبانيا عقب فوزه على إسبانيول

* فالفيك وفيليم تيلبورج يتعادلان في الدوري الهولندي

* بشكتاش يهزم جالطة سراي في معركة الصدارة بالدوري التركي
* سموحة يتعادل مع الإنتاج.. والبنك يعطل قطار الأهلي بالدوري المصري
* موريرنسي يعود للانتصارات بهدف قاتل على ناسيونال في الدوري البرتغالي
* الألماني مسعود أوزيل يعلن انتقاله لفناربخشة التركي رسميا
* ساو باولو ينهي سلسلة الهزائم بتعادل ثمين في الدوري البرازيلي
* ديفينسا خوستيكا الأرجنتيني يصعد لنهائي كوبا سود أمريكانا

* رسميا.. الوحدة الإماراتي يضم السوري عمر خربين
* الاتحاد الجزائري يوافق على فتح فترة تحويلات استثنائية
* ليمار: سأستغل كل دقيقة يمنحها لي سيميوني .. كلوب: لا أعلم لماذا نهدر الأهداف
* صلاح: لا يجب أن توقفنا الإصابات إذا أردنا الفوز بالدوري الإنجليزي
* شاو: فرصنا كانت أخطر من ليفربول .. سولسكاير: نشعر ببعض الإحباط بعد التعادل




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 5




* الهلال (-- : --) توتي 18:15  الملاعب HD  الهلال 
هلال الفاشر (-- : --) اهلي مروي 15:00  الملاعب HD  الهلال
..................................................  ....


❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  الأسبوع 19


* آرسنال (-- : --) نيوكاسل يونايتد 22:00  beIN 2  علي محمد علي


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* كالياري (-- : --) ميلان 21:45  beIN 4  رؤوف خليف





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #كأس_السوبر_الإسباني  النهائي


* برشلونة (2 : 3) أتلتيك بيلباو

#ملحوظة  : بيلباو بطلا لسوبر الاسباني للمرة الثالثة في تاريخه 

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  الأسبوع 19


* شيفيلد يونايتد (1 : 3) توتنهام هوتسبير
* ليفربول (0 : 0) مانشستر يونايتد
* مانشستر سيتي (4 : 0) كريستال بالاس

#الترتيب : مانشستر يونايتد (37) مانشستر سيتي (35) ليستر سيتي (35) ليفربول (34) توتنهام (33)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* نابولي (6 : 0) فيورنتينا
* كروتوني (4 : 1) بينفينتو
* ساسولو (1 : 1) بارما
* أتلانتا (0 : 0) جنوى
* انتر ميلان (2 : 0) يوفنتوس

#الترتيب : ميلان (40) انتر ميلان (40) نابولي (34) روما (34) يوفنتوس (33)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* ستاد بريست (1 : 2) رين
* لوريان (تأجلت) ديجون
* نانت (1 : 1) لانس
* نيس (0 : 3) بوردو
* ستراسبورج (1 : 0) سانت إيتيان
* ليل (2 : 1) ستاد ريمس
* ليون (0 : 1) ميتز

#الترتيب : سان جيرمان (42) ليل (42) ليون (40) موناكو (36) رين (36)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16


* بايرن ميونيخ (2 : 1) فرايبورغ
* آينتراخت فرانكفورت (3 : 1) شالكه 

#الترتيب : بايرن ميونيخ (36) لايبزيج (32) باير ليفركوزن (29) دورتموند (29) يونيون (28)


..................................................  .....
❖ #الدوري المصري ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8


* الانتاج الحربي (1 : 1) سموحة

* البنك الاهلي (0 : 0) الاهلي



..................................................  .....


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول مباريات الدوري السوداني الممتاز الجوله الخامسه 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا:  اتيلتك بلباو بطلآ لكاس السوبر الاسباني  2021 بتفوقه علي برشلونه بثلاثه اهداف لهدفين 

اتلتك بلباو (3)برشلونه(2)

القاب اتليتك بلباو في كاس السوبر "توج" مرتين باللقب 2014 امام برشلونه وعام 2021 امام برشلونه




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراتان عصر ومساء اليوم في افتتاح مباريات الجولة الخامسة للدوري الممتاز




تنطلق عصر ومساء اليوم مباريات الجولة الخامسة للنسخة رقم 26 لبطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم بمباراتين تلعبان بإستاد الهلال عصرا ومساء .
 عصرا وفي تمام الرابعة و45 دقيقة يلتقي هلال الفاشر بالأهلي مروي في مباراة يدخلها هلال الفاشر وهو في المركز الحادي عشر برصيد 4 نقاط ، اما الأهلي مروي فيدخل القاء وهو في المركز السابع برصيد 5 نقاط ويسعي الفريقان تحقيق الفوز والتقدم في جدول الترتيب .

اما اللقاء الثاني يقام في تمام الساعة السابعة والنصف ويواجه فيه الهلال توتي الخرطوم في مواجهة هي الأولي بين الفريقين في بطولة الممتاز بعد صعود توتي الخرطومي للدوري الممتاز هذا الموسم ، الهلال يسعي لمواصلة صحوته وتعزيز نقاطة والتقدم نحو صدارة المنافسة ، وللهلال 8 نقاط في المركز الرابع اما فريق تـوتـي فله 4 نقاط فـي المركز الرابع ويسعي في الخروج بنتيجة ايجابية يعزز بها رصيده .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الفيفا توافق على فتح السيستم
 
 كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ أكدت مصادر  عالية الثقة إن الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم قد تلقى الضوء الأخضر من  الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) بفتح نظام الإنتقالات الإلكتروني  (السيستم) الخاص بالاتحاد السوداني من الرابع والعشرين من يناير الحالي  وحتى الثلاثين بصورة استثنائية.
وكان الهلال قد قدم خطابا للاتحاد طالب فيه بفتح التسجيلات حتى يقوم بدعم  صفوفه ببعض اللاعبين قبل انطلاقة مرحلة مجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا منتصف  فبراير المقبل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاتحادات الولائية تكمل الجاهزية للاطاحة بالبروف وبرقو
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ انهت  الاتحادات الولائية جولة الانتخابات وذلك بتكوين المكتب التنفيذي برئاسة طه  فكي وكشفت المتابعات الدقيقة ان الاتحادات الولائية تخطط للاطاحة بشداد  والدكتور حسن برقو ورفاقهم من الاتحاد العام عبر الجمعية العمومية المقبلة  والتي تبقي لها اقل من عام وشارك في ذلك نواب شداد على رأسهم محمد حلفا  بجانب باني وهناك اعضاء بمجلس الادارة ابدوا مباركتهم لخطوة الاتحادات  الولائية واعلنوا الخروج من قائمة البروف والدكتور

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مجلس المريخ يجدد ايقاف سوداكال
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ جدد مجلس  ادارة نادي المريخ ايقاف ادم عبد الله سوداكال وعدم الاعتراف برئاسته لنادي  المريخ وذلك على خلفية انفراد الاخير بقرارات المجلس وجنوحه في الفترة  الاخيرة واكد الكندو في تصريحات لكفرووتر انهم لا يعترفون بسوداكال رئيسا  للمريخ وانهم لن يسمحوا لاي جهة بان تتدخل وتعين لجنة تطبيع للمريخ وان  سوداكال يسعي للاستفادة من خلافات الاتحاد العام للحصول على الشرعية غير  المعترف بها من مجلس النادي وقال اننا نعمل بانسجام وان سوداكال ليس رئيس  نادي المريخ وان البروف شداد رفض التعامل معه سابقا وقد اخطرنا الاتحاد  بانهاء تكليف سوداكال لاننا الجهة المناط بها ذلك وهي منتخبة من قبل  الجمعية العمومية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حامل اللقب ومتصدر الترتيب وصاحب اقوي دفاع يواصل تدريباته للحفاظ علي لقبة الرابع توالياً






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجهاز الفني للمريخ اعظم نادي في السودان


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قراءة في أوراق منافس المريخ في مجموعات أبطال إفريقيا.. فيتا كلوب الكونغولي. 

بقلم : د.لؤي عبدالنور 


بعد ثلاث سنين عجاف خرج فيها المريخ من الدور التمهيدي لأسباب متفاوتة.. عادت طائرة الزعيم للتحليق مجددًا في مجموعات أبطال افريقيا بقيادة كابتن الرحلة الخبير ديدييه غوميز.. وكما يعلم الجميع فإن القرعة قد أوقعت المريخ في المجموعة الأولى رفقة الأهلي المصري حامل اللقب.. وسيمبا التنزاني وفيتا كلوب الكونغولي.. وسنحاول في حلقات قراءة أوراق المنافسين الثلاث ونستهلها بالعملاق الكونغولي فيتا كلوب..


فذلكة تاريخية


فيتا كلوب هو الضلع الثاني للكرة الكونغولية بجانب العملاق مازيمبي  ..  حيث يتمركز في العاصمة كينشاسا..ويتقاسم مع مازيمبي البطولات المحلية برصيد 14 لقب للدوري مقابل 18 لغريمه التقليدي.. تأسس عام 1935 باسم النهضة ثم تغير الإسم بعد أربعة أعوام إلى الذئاب الحمراء ثم إلى نادي فيكتوريا قبل أن يستقر على اسمه الحالي عام 1971..

وعرف الفريق درب البطولات الافريقية مبكرًا حيث فاز بلقب الأندية الافريقية أبطال الدوري عام 1973 ولعب الدور النهائي فيها عام 1981 ومرة أخرى في نسختها الجديدة عام 2014.. وللمفارقة فقد خسر النهائيين أمام فرق جزائرية ونعني هنا تيزي أوزو ووفاق سطيف على التوالي..كما خسر نهائي الكونفيدرالية الافريقية عام 2018 أمام الرجاء البيضاوي المغربي.. وتأرجحت نتائجه فيما بين ذلك بين الخروج من الدور الأول إلى الوصول لنصف النهائي ..وفي النسخة الأخيرة خرج من دور المجموعات بعد أن حل رابعًا في مجموعة جمعته بكماشة من فرق شمال افريقيا متمثلة في الترجي التونسي والرجاء البيضاوي المغربي وشبيبة القبائل الجزائري ..وجمع أربع نقاط هي حصيلة تعادله مع الترجي في تونس وفوزه على شبيبة القبائل في كينشاسا..


وماذا بعد خيبة الموسم الماضي؟

من الطبيعي لكل الفرق الجماهيرية التي لا تنجح في المسابقات القارية أن تقوم بتغيير جلدها أملًا في حظ أوفر ونتائج أكثر إرضاء للأنصار .. هذا بخلاف طبيعة الفرق الافريقية التي تستثمر في لاعبيها المبرزين .. وهو ما حدث بالضبط لفريق فيتا كلوب .. الذي فقد أحد أبرز نجومه اللامعين في خط الهجوم وهو جين مارك موكوسو الذي سجل لهم 7 أهداف في كونفيدرالية 2018 والذي انتقل إلى أورلاندو الجنوب افريقي..كما خسروا المهاجم مانزوكي المنتقل إلى فايبرز اليوغندي .. واللاعبين توسيلا كيسيندا ووموكوكو تونومبي المنتقلان إلى يانغ أفريكانز التنزاني..

وبالمقابل كسب الفريق عدة لاعبين مميزين نستعرضهم ضمن تحليلنا لتوليفة الفريق الحالية .. لكن أبرزهم سيدي يعقوب الموريتاني.. الحارس أوموسولا الكاميروني.. ومواطنه باسكال مبارغا.. أسييه كوا الايفواري ..ومحمد المصطفى لاعب الخرطوم الوطني السوداني..


مدرب الفريق والمنتخب..

المدرب الوطني جين فلورو إيبينغي.. بدأ مسيرته الاحترافية مع شانغهاي الصيني لفترة خجولة .. ليعود بعدها إلى بلاده ويتسلم زمام الإدارة الفنية لفيتا كلوب والمنتخب المحلي معا عام 2012.. ونجح في قيادة بلاده للفوز ببطولة الشان عام 2016.. قبل أن يتخلى عن تدريب المنتخب قبل عامين ويتفرغ لتدريب فيتا كلوب .. أي أنه يمضي عامه التاسع في قيادة الفريق في إنجاز لم يحققه إلا قلة من المدربين..


التوليفة الحالية


كما أسلفنا.. فإن تغييرًا كبيرًا طرأ على التوليفة الكاملة للفريق الذي لعب الموسم الماضي.. بل إن اللاعبين الأساسيين الذين لعبوا دور المجموعات في الموسم الماضي لا يتجاوزون الأربعة أو الخمسة لاعبين من التشكيلة الحالية ..

حراسة المرمى

انتدب فيتا كلوب حارسي مرمى أجنبيين هما الأنغولي لاندو .. والكاميروني أوموسولا.. ويعتمد بصورة أساسية على الأخير لحراسة العرين في أغلب المباريات .. هو حارس جيد لكنه ليس بصاحب الكاريزما القيادية مثل كيديابا حارس مازيمبي السابق.. نقطة ضعفه البارزة  تبدو في التسديدات البعيدة .. كما أنه يقع أحيانًا في أخطاء فادحة في الخروج الخاطيء من المرمى.. 

الحارس الثالث هو نيلسون لوكونغ والذي كان أساسيًا في جميع مباريات المجموعات الماضية .. لكن يبدو أن الكاميروني يجد حظوة أكبر عند إيبينغي..
متوسط الدفاع

هذه الخانة وبلا ريب هي أبرز نقاط ضعف الفريق الحالي.. اللاعب الأساسي الوحيد فيها هو الايفواري عثمان واتارا الذي لعب في مرحلة المجموعات للموسم الماضي.. وتم انتداب مواطنه أسييه كوا هذا الموسم ..والذي سبق له اللعب لناديي الخريطيات والعربي القطريين واتحاد العاصمة ومولودية وهران الجزائريين .. وكاظمة الكويتي.. ورغم ذلك فهو مدافع يتميز فقط في الانقضاض والكرات العالية .. لكن هذا الثنائي الايفواري والذي يلعب أغلب المباريات هذا الموسم يعتبر نقطة ضعف الفريق حيث لا يصعب على الخصوم اختراقهما من العمق أو الأطراف .. ولا يتغير الحال كثيرا بتغييرهما باللاعبين الوطنيين وانغو أو مفينغي ماغيما.. والأخير صاحب تجربة احترافية في أرمينيا.. 

أكثر لاعب يعتمد عليه المدرب في هذه الخانة هو عثمان واتارا ويتبادل الثلاثي الآخر المشاركة بجانبه .. لكن لا يبدو أن أي توليفة منهم قادرة على إصلاح الشكل المختل لأهم خطوط الفريق.. بل إن عدم ثبات اثنين منهم في التشكيل من أجل التجريب قد يكون أحد أبرز الأسباب في اهتزاز خط دفاع الفريق..


الظهير الأيسر

هذه الخانة هي أيضًا أبرز نقاط ضعف الفريق دفاعيًا.. يعتمد فيها المدرب بشكل كبير على الكونغولي لوزولو.. وهو لاعب جيد جدًا في المساندة الهجومية لكنه بطيء الارتداد دفاعيًا وتشكل جبهته ثغرة واضحة في دفاع الفريق تزيد من معاناة متوسط الدفاع.. لكن في كثير من المباريات الأخيرة يلجأ المدرب إلى إشراك إيبونغا سيمبي بدلًا عنه.. والذي يبدو كلاعب جوكر يوظف أحيانًا في وسط الملعب أو كبديل للظهير الأيمن شعباني.. ويظل الثنائي مساندين بارزين لهجمات الفريق من الناحية اليسرى لكنهما غير مميزين دفاعيًا على الإطلاق..


الظهير الأيمن

ليس هناك من منافس على هذه الخانة لكابتن الفريق المميز جوما شعباني ..الذي يمضي موسمه السابع بنجاح مع الفريق.. هو القائد الموجه للفريق وهو المميز جدًا في المساندة الهجومية من الجهة اليمنى والمسدد لركلات الجزاء.. وحتى دفاعيًا فهو أفضل من الجهة اليسرى.. لكن هذا لا يمنع أنه لا يصعب المرور من جهته.. كما أنه يقع أحيانًا في فخ الارتداد البطيء..وقد لا يلتزم كثيرًا بالبقاء على طول خط التماس.. فتجده أحيانًا في قلب الدفاع أو الوسط.. لكنه يظل أحد أهم لاعبي الفريق معنويًا وفنيًا وأحد مفاتيح اللعب فيه..


خط الوسط

إن كان لفيتا كلوب وفرة في العناصر الجيدة في أحد خطوطه فلن تكون سوى خط الوسط..
احتفظ الفريق بلاعب الارتكاز ريمانغا سوزي الذين كان أساسيًا في العام الماضي لكن عين الفريق الفاحصة التقطت كثيرًا من المحترفين المميزين والطيور المهاجرة المميزة في هذا الخط..

أبرزهم لاعب محور نواذيبو الموريتاني سيدي يعقوب.. ولاعبي أوتوهو الكونغولي أميدي ماساسي وكيكاسا.. والكاميروني باسكال مبارغا ..والوطني المحترف في صفوف ليوبار الكونغولي وكابوسكورب الأنغولي إيبونغا سيمبي.. كما انتدب اللاعب الوطني شيشيمبي الذي كان محترفًا في صفوف يانغ أفريكانز التنزاني..
يعتبر الموريتاني سيدي يعقوب خبطة الموسم لفيتا كلوب .. وهو أحد أهم لاعبيه ومفاتيح لعبه هذا الموسم .. لاعب يملك كل ما تتمناه في لاعب المحور .. قوة الالتحام.. المهارة .. التمرير الطولي والبيني.. والتسديد المهول من خارج منطقة الجزاء.. وهو الرابط الأساسي بين خطوط الفريق.. فلا عجب أن يكون أساسيًا في معظم مباريات الفريق هذا العام.. ليلعب بجانبه في الغالب كيكاسا وماساسي.. وفي بعض المباريات يعوض اللاعب كيكاسا واحد من الكاميروني مبارغا.. أو شيشيمبي .. أو مومبيري الذي لعب بعض مباريات المجموعات الموسم الماضي..

الخلاصة هي وفرة كبيرة في لاعبي الوسط المدافع أبرزهم سيدي يعقوب وكيكاسا وماساسي.. مع وفرة في البدائل .. التي تقل عنهم قليلا في المستوى الفني.. خاصة شيشيمبي ومومبيري..


خط الهجوم 


ونعني هنا الأجنحة وقلب الهجوم.. تمامًا كما في خط الوسط المدافع .. فإن الفريق يمتلك وفرة كبيرة في هذا الخط .. ورغم رحيل جين مارك موكوسو إلى جنوب افريقيا ومانزوكي إلى تنزانيا فإن فيستون كالالا مايليه وجد الفرصة كاملة لتقديم نفسه كهداف ونجم بارز للفريق بعد مشاركته معه في أبطال افريقيا الماضية .. لكنه ربما يكون الخيار الوحيد في قلب الهجوم دون بديل بذات المستوى.. لكنها ليست بالمشكلة الكبيرة بالنظر إلى طريقة اللعب اللا مركزية التي سنتطرق إليها.. في الأجنحة يلعب مولوكو على اليمين بالتبادل مع جيريمي كاليندا مباييه..والاخير يجيد اللعب في خانات الهجوم الثلاث.. كجناح أيمن أو أيسر أو في قلب الهجوم..حيث يتبادل المشاركة في الجناح الأيسر مع ليلوبو أو تولينغي أو السوداني محمد المصطفي..

هؤلاء اللاعبون جميعًا فيهم كل المواصفات التي تمكن المدرب من خلق أي توليفة هجومية يريدها بحسب متطلبات المباراة وقوة الخصم ..
طريقة اللعب

في الموسم الماضي لعب المدرب إيبينغي جميع مبارياته في أبطال افريقيا وخاصة مرحلة المجموعات بتنظيم 4-2-3-1 .. لكن يبدو أن النتائج الكارثية للفريق بالإضافة إلى توفر لاعبي المحور والأجنحة قد دعاه إلى تغيير طريقة لعبه في جميع مبارياته هذا الموسم إلى 4-3-3 .. وهي من أكثر الطرق شيوعًا لدى الفرق الافريقية الكبيرة حاليًا..

حارس المرمي في أغلب المباريات هو الكاميروني أوموسولا..
ويلعب عثمان واتارا في قلب الدفاع ليتغير من يلعب بجانبه باستمرار .. لكن الأكثر مشاركة معه هما مواطنه أسييه كوا.. أو وانغو الذي شارك في مجموعات الأبطال العام الماضي..
على الظهير الأيمن فلا مجال لتغيير الكابتن شعباني إلا بغياب قسري.. لكن على اليسار يبدو المدرب حائرا بين لوزولو وإيبونغا..

في خط الوسط يلعب بثلاثة لاعبين عادة فيهم لاعب واحد ذو نزعة دفاعية مطلقة .. وهو في الغالب كيكاسا أو ماساسي.. أو بكليهما في أغلب الأحيان .. لكن حظوظ الموريتاني سيدي يعقوب هي الأكبر كلاعب بوكس تو بوكس لامكاناته العالية ..
ويلعب أمام هذا الثلاثي بجناحين يتغيران كثيرًا في أغلب المباريات الأخيرة .. لكن حظوظ كالالا في قلب الهجوم هي الأبرز إلا في حالة الغياب القسري..

لا تبدو طريقة لعب الفريق تختلف كثيرًا عن إنييمبا النيجيري .. حيث يعتمد الفريق على الاستحواذ والمشاركة في الهجوم بثلاثي الهجوم مع مساندة لاعبين من الوسط والظهيرين .. أي أن سبعة لاعبين يشاركون في الهجوم مع سرعة جيدة جدًا في التحول الهجومي.. 

شعباني متميز جدًا في العكسيات .. لكن الجهة اليسرى وإن كانت ضعيفة دفاعيًا فهي مميزة أيضًا هجوميًا بمشاركة الظهير والجناح الأيسر.. 
يستفيد الفريق كثيرًا من الركنيات كما أنه يتحصل على ركلات الجزاء بسهولة بسبب مهارة الأجنحة فيه..

لكن وللمصادفة فإن الفريق يمتلك ذات المميزات وذات العيوب في فريق إنييمبا لحد بعيد.. حيث أن متوسطي الدفاع (بأي توليفة) يتميزون في الكرات العالية والانقضاض لكن يسهل المرور منهم بالعمق أو الأطراف ويسهل ضربهم بالتمريرات العرضية والبينية..
وتمامًا كما في إنييمبا تمثل الجهة اليسرى ثغرة دفاعية أخري مع عدم التميز الكامل للظهير الأيمن شعباني في الارتداد الدفاعي رغم تميزه الهجومي (تمامًا كما في حالة مانيو في إنييمبا)..
لكن فيتا كلوب يتميز على أنيمبا في النجاعة الهجومية ..


مفاتيح لعب الفريق وأبرز نجومه 

الإيفواري عثمان واتارا هو الأبرز دفاعيًا رغم عيوب الدفاع التنظيمية المذكورة آنفا
الكابتن والظهير الأيمن شعباني هو القائد الحقيقي وأحد مفاتيح اللعب الهجومية
الموريتاني سيدي بيه هو شعلة خط الوسط الحقيقية وهو الرابط الحقيقي لخطوط الفريق
المهاجم الممتاز وقلب الهجوم كالالا المتميز جدًا أمام المرمى

نقاط قوة الفريق


الانتشار والاستحواذ والتحول الهجومي من منتصف الملعب 

قوة خط الوسط والأجنحة وقلب الهجوم
مشاركة طرفي الدفاع الفاعلة هجوميا

نقاط ضعف الفريق

الشكل التنظيمي لقلبي الدفاع وقربهما من بعضهما وسهولة ضربهما بالتمريرات البينية 
ضعف الارتداد للظهير الأيسر والفراغات من خلفه
التحول الهجومي من مناطق الفريق الدفاعية ليست بذات السرعة والفاعلية التي يتم بها التحول من منتصف الملعب..

لاعبو الوسط والدفاع لا يجيدون التركيز تحت الضغط.. وتكثر الأخطاء عند تعرضهم للضغط العالي والالتحام ..

مباراة الفريق أمام بطل إسواتيني (سوازيلاند سابقًا) لم تكن مقياسًا لمستوى الفريق لضعف الخصم.. لكن المباراة التي سبقتها في الدوري أمام سانغا باليندي كان مستوى الفريق فيها متواضعًا بشكل عام في الشوط الأول ونجح سانغا باليندي في التلاعب بدفاع فيتا وأضاع أربعة أهداف بسبب سوء التركيز وسوء الحظ.. لكن فيتا تدارك في الشوط الثاني وظهرت خطورته الهجومية وسجل هدفين..


مباراة المريخ


ستكون مباراة فيتا كلوب أمام المريخ في المجموعات في الجولة الثانية .. وكل فرق المجموعة تعتبر أن الأهلي المصري هو صاحب الحظوة الأكبر في التأهل وتعول على كسب نقاط الفريقين الآخرين.. ولذلك سيأتي فيتا كلوب إلى الخرطوم بنية الفوز على المريخ .. خاصة لو خسر نقاطًا من مباراته في الجولة الأولى على أرضه أمام سيمبا وهو ليس بالأمر المستبعد.. 

ولذلك في كل الأحوال سيحافظ على تنظيمه المعتاد 4-3-3 خاصة في ظل غياب الجمهور .. ربما مع التوازن الدفاعي..بطريقة مشابهة لما فعله إنييمبا.. وذلك لا يعني بالضرورة أن المريخ سيخرج بذات النتيجة التي خرج بها أمام إنييمبا.. أولًا لقدرة فيتا كلوب على الوصول للمرمي بسبب أفضلية هجومه على هجوم إنييمبا في النجاعة الهجومية .. وربما أيضًا لقراءته لسيناريو مباراة المريخ وإنييمبا.. ووفرة وتميز لاعبي الارتكاز والمحور وقدرتهم على تغطية تقدم طرفي الدفاع ..

ليس هناك مدرب يسعى للخسارة .. وكل مدرب يلعب على إبطال نقاط قوة الخصم واللعب على نقاط ضعفه..وطريقة اللعب لا تؤدي بالضرورة إلى ذات النتيجة .. لكن اختيار العناصر المناسبة والمهام بالإضافة إلى التركيز هو ما يؤثر على النتائج..

أغلب لاعبي خط وسط فيتا يتميزون بالمهارة ودقة التمرير مما يمكنهم من السيطرة على الكرة .. لكن للمريخ استراتيجيتان لإبطال هذا المفعول:

لو لعب غوميز بطريقة 4-3-2-1 كما لعب أمام إنييمبا في الخرطوم فهذا لن يمنع فيتا من الاستحواذ لكنه سيقلل من خطورة هجماته عن طريق الأطراف بمساندة لاعبي الارتكاز لطرفي الدفاع .. لكنه في الوقت ذاته يحد من قدرة المريخ على بناء الهجمات المنظمة ويحتم عليه الاعتماد مرة أخري على سرعة سيف تيري ومهاراته وهروبه بالكرات المرسلة من الخلف .. بجانب الاعتماد على الكرات الثابتة التي لا يتميز المريخ فيها كثيرًا ..

أما لو لعب بطريقة مباراة الإياب أمام إنييمبا وهي 4-2-3-1 فهذا يزيد من مخاطر هجوم فيتا.. لكنه في الوقت ذاته يتيح له فرصة أكبر في مقاسمة فيتا على السيطرة على وسط الملعب.. بالإضافة إلى إمكانية اللعب بجناحين للاستفادة من الفراغات خلف طرفي دفاع فيتا.. خاصة على الجهة اليسري..وفي هذه الحالة قد تكون مشاركة لاعب سريع ومكير على الجهة اليمنى مثل أرنولد بانغا أو عزام بدلًا عن السماني مفيدة جدًا للاستفادة من ضعف الجهة اليسري لفيتا دفاعيًا..


نصائح سحرية للاعبي المريخ


السرعة ودقة التمرير من لاعبي الوسط تضرب دفاع فيتا وتسهل الوصول للمرمى

لاعبو وسط فيتا يرتبكون عند الضغط العالي والالتحام .. أما ترك المساحة والوقت لهم يشكل خطرًا داهمًا على مرمى المريخ..

ثلاثي خط هجوم فيتا وتحديدًا مباييه وكالالا يستوجب مراقبة فردية لصيقة من دفاع المريخ ..
الإرسال العالى في قلب دفاع فيتا لا يجدي لطول قلبي الدفاع وتميزهم في الرأسيات .. لكنهم ضعيفون في العكسيات غير الهوائية والتمريرات البينية ..
تحذير منجد النيل أو أحمد عبدالعظيم من تسديدات سيدي يعقوب البعيدة القوية المباغتة وغير المتوقعة 
الحذر من إخراج الكرات إلى ضربات ركنية لتميز فيتا في الاستفادة منها.. وفي نفس الوقت سرعة الهجمة المرتدة بعد الركنيات لأن واتارا قلب الدفاع يتقدم عند تنفيذ الضربات الركنية ..
وبالتوفيق للمريخ في جميع مباريات المجموعات واقتناص بطاقة التأهل بمشيئة الله

#المسالمة1908



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
بسبب الأنانية إنتهت سلبية




â–،  لم ترق قمة الليفر واليونايتد إلى مستوى الطموح رغم الزخم الكبير الذي حظيت به المباراة قبل إنطلاقتها قياساً على تاريخ الفريقين والتنافس الأزلي بينهما وموقفهما بروليت الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز.

â–،  أسعد الأندية بالتعادل السلبي المذكور هو مانشستر سيتي الذي سيتصدّر البطولة في حالة فوزه في مباراته المؤجلة ضد (إيفرتون) وتحقيق للإنتصار في مباراة كريستال بالاس (نكتب قبلها) وبفارق نقطة عن اليونايتد.

â–،  السيتي ليس وحده من ناله شئ من الفرح بسقوط قمّة إنجلترا (ليفربول ومانشستر يونايتد) في فخ التعادل السلبي وإنما (ليستر سيتي، توتنهام وإيفرتون) لأن ترتيب البطولة بعد مواجهة الريدز والمانيو وقبل معرفتنا بنتيجة السيتي وكريستال بالاس يشير إلى أن التنافس هذا الموسم سيكون في قمته.

â–،  مانشستر يونايتد 37 نقطة، ليستر سيتي 35 نقطة، ليفربول 34 نقطة، توتنهام 33 نقطة، مانشستر سيتي 32 نقطة (ناقص مباراتين عن البقية)، إيفرتون 32 نقطة (ناقص مباراة عن البقية).

â–،  النرويجي سولسكيار لعب وفقاً لإمكانياته وترك ليفربول يصول ويجول في أرض الملعب معتمداً على المرتدات والتي كادت أن تثمر في العديد من المناسبات عن تقدّم اليونايتد لولا تألّق الحارس البرازيلي أليسون.

â–،  لعب اليونايتد بدفاع منطقة متكامل أمام فريق لازال يبحث عن هويته الهجومية ويواصل فشله في التسجيل للمباراة الثالثة على التوالي ولعمري أن النرويجي سولسكيار إن تخلّى قليلاً عن حذره الشديد لخرج بنقاط المباراة ولإنفرد بصدارة البريمرليج التي باتت مهددة خلال الفترة القادمة.

â–،  لم يٌفلح كلوب في الإصرار على شاكيري حتى الدقيقة (76) وهو الذي توقّف عن الإرسال منذ وقت مبكّر فليفربول كان يحتاج إلى لاعب يتقن الإختراق والتسديد مثل (تشامبر لين) ومع ذلك فضّل كلوب تدعيم خط وسطه باليافع (كورتيس جونز).

â–،  أما كل السوء فتمثّل في خط المقدمة الأحمر وتحديداً البرازيلي فيرمينيو أسوأ لاعبي ليفربول على الإطلاق ومع ذلك جامله الألماني بالإبقاء عليه حتى الدقيقة (85) ليدفع بالبلجيكي أوريجي بديلاً عنه والذي خرج نظيفاً كما دخل.

â–،  تخلّى كلوب خلال مواجهة اليونايتد عن مغامراته السابقة فأبقى على سوء أرنولد وماني وفيرمينيو فخسر اللمسة الأخيرة التي كانت ستعيد الصدارة إلى ليفربول وتمنحه دفعة معنوية قبل إنطلاقة الدور الثاني (مرحلة تكسير العظام).

â–،  هدد ليفربول مرمى اليونايتد (17 مرة) منها (3) بين الخشبات الثلاث بينما سدد اليونايتد على مرمى أليسون (9) تسديدات منها (4) بين الخشبات الثلاث وتلك الإحصائية تؤكّد مدى (هرجلة) ليفربول الهجومية امام المانيو ونجاعة الأخير رغم التحفّظ وضعف الإستحواذ الذي بلغت نسبته (34%).

â–،  مالم يسعى الألماني كلوب لغربلة خطّه الأمامي ومنطقة المناورة فلن يكون قادراً للحفاظ على لقبه الذي حققه في الموسم المنصرم.

â–،  وذات الأمر ينطبق على النرويجي سولسكيار الذي أدار فريقه بطريقة الأندية الصغرى إذ لا يعقل أن يكون الفريق المتصدّر بكل تلك الرهبة أمام فريق عاجز عن التسجيل ويلعب بقلبي دفاع (مولّفين).

â–،  أما الشاهد الأبرز في المباراة هى الأنانية المقيتة لكل من فيرمينو وصلاح وماني وبوجبا وراشفورد وبرونو فيرنانديز خلال عدد من الهجمات كانت كفيلة في ان يتقدّم أحد الفريقين.

â–،  كرتان من فيرمينو في الشوط الأول كان بإمكانه أن يمررها للأسكتلندي روبينسون المتقدّم من الجهة اليسرى لليفربول ولكنه فضّل التسديد من مسافة خيالية وأمام حشد من لاعبي اليونايتد.

â–،  ونفس الأمر أقدم عليه بوجبا وراشفورد وبرونو فيرنانديز وتحديداً (راشفورد) الذي تعامل بأنانية لا مثيل لها في إحدى الكرات المرتدة التي أخطأ في تمريرها البرازيلي فابينيو إلا أن راشفورد رفض التمرير إلى كافاني في وضعية (2 ضد 1) وأصر على الإختراق حتى تم إستخلاص الكرة منه.

â–،  البحث عن المجد الشخصي أنهى القمّة (سلبية) وخوف سولسكيار الزائد من ليفربول أهدر عليه نقطتين وفشل كلوب في إدارة المباراة والتغييرات أفقده إستعادة الصدارة.
â–،  ملاحظة أخرى في ألكنتارا وبوجبا وهى الإصرار على (الفلسفة الزائدة) خلال العديد من الكرات والتي لم تكن تحتاج سوى إلى اللمسة الواحدة.

â–،  بصورة عامة لم ترض المباراة طموحاتنا على الإطلاق ويبقى العزاء الوحيد في التعادل السلبي هو إشتعال البطولة والصراع الذي يشمل ستة أندية على لقب البطولة.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: ما هى الحكمة أن يلعب المريخ مع ذات الفريق الذي واجهه الهلال في الاسبوع التالي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مأمون أبوشيبة

المريخ قريباً في الدرجة الوسيطة

* اعتقد إننا نهدر وقتنا بالحديث عن مباريات المريخ ومستوى الفريق والتدريب.. وعن المواجهات الملتهبة في مجموعات الأبطال وأولها مواجهة بطل أفريقيا الأهلي في القاهرة..
* أخشى أن تفاجأ جماهير المريخ في أي لحظة بخبر صادم من قبل الفيفا بقرار هبوط الفريق للدرجة الأدنى والابعاد من المنافسة المحلية والأفريقية..
* وفي حال صدور قرار بهبوط المريخ لن يشارك في الدرجة الوسيطة هذا الموسم ولكن في العام 2022 وحتى إذا تمكن من العودة للممتاز فلن يعود إلا في العام 2023م إذا مد الله في الآجال..
* قد تستغربون هذا الكلام ولكنه الواقع المرير الذي يتسبب فيه آدم سوداكال المكلف بإدارة نادي المريخ بأمر الطاغية رئيس الاتحاد الساعي بقوة لتدمير المريخ ومسحه من خارطة الكرة السودانية..
* لا ندري ماذا حدث بشأن بقية مستحقات المدرب البلجيكي ايمايل والتي تقارب 15 ألف يورو.. بعد أن حدد البلجيكي نهاية يوم الجمعة الفائت لاستلام المبلغ وإلا سيقوم بإخطار محاميه لابلاغ الاتحاد الأفريقي من دون أي نقاش..
* البلجيكي خفض المبلغ من 90 ألف دولار إلى 50 ألف دولار باتفاق مع سوداكال على أن يسدد المبلغ على ثلاث دفعات لم يحصد إلا الغش والخداع والمماطلة.. فقرر رفع الأمر للفيفا.. ولكن سوداكال لحقه وأكد له إنه سيسلمه المبلغ كاملاً إذا خفضه إلى 30 ألف دولار.. وصدق البلجيكي ووافق على ذلك باتفاق مكتوب ولكنه شرب المقلب كالعادة حيث عاد سوداكال لمماطلته من جديد.. فجن جنون البلجيكي واضطر لتحديد يوم الثلاثاء الفائت كآخر موعد لتسديد مبلغ الاتفاق قبل رفع الملف للفيفا مع مستند الاتفاق..
* اضطر سوداكال للتحرك لارسال المبلغ في آخر يوم للمهلة ولكنه أرسل له مبلغ 10 ألاف يورو واستلمها يوم الأربعاء مع الاعتذار له بأن هناك اجراءات بنكية تفرض ارسال المبلغ على ثلاث دفعات في أيام متتالية..
* تسلم ايميال العشرة ألف يوم الأربعاء وارسل اخطاراً بالاستلام وكان يتوقع أن يستلم بفية المبلغ يوم الخميس ولكنه تفاجأ باستفسار عن تسلمه للمبلغ رغم الاخطار الذي أرسله لهم..!! ليتأكد له إن سوداكال عاد للمراوغة من جديد.. فحدد نهاية يوم الجمعة لاستلام بقية المبلغ أو الاتجاه فوراً للفيفا..
* نسأل الله أن يكون البلجيكي قد تسلم بقية المبلغ.. فنحن لم نعد نصدق أخبار المركز الإعلامي الذي سبق أن أعلن إن سوداكال قام بتسديد مبلغ البلجيكي كاملاً ليتضح فيما بعد عدم صحة ذلك.. 
* وهناك قضية مستحقات البرازيلي ماركوس دو سانتوس التي ظل مجلس المريخ يماطل في سدادها حتى وصلت للفيفا وتمت مخاطبة المريخ الذي لم يرد على الفيفا فتم الحكم على المريخ بسداد مبلغ 24 ألف دولار للبرازيلي وحرمان النادي من التسجيلات لثلاث فترات مع مهلة 45 يوماً للسداد تنتهي بعد أيام قليلة.. فإذا لم يتم السداد سيصدم الفيفا المريخ بعقوبات مهولة وغالباً هبوط الفريق للدرجة الأدنى مع مهلة أخرى للسداد قد يتم بعدها تجميد نشاط المريخ عدة أعوام في الدرجة الأدنى..
* وأمس ومن مصدر موثوق أمهل مدرب الأحمال الروماني ماريوس سوداكال حتى نهاية هذا الأسبوع لتسديد المبلغ المتفق عليه (9 ألاف دولار) وإلا سيتم إبلاغ الفيفا بنهاية هذا الأسبوع مع إلغاء الاتفاق مع سوداكال والمطالبة بمبلغ العقد كاملاً (26 ألف دولار) إضافة للحوافز وخلافه والأتعاب..
* المريخ أصبح تحت رحمة مقصلة الفيفا الآن في قضية البرازيلي ماركوس التي وصلت الفيفا وتمت معاقبة المريخ بالحرمان من ثلاث فترات تسجيلات يمكن رفعها إذا سدد المريخ المبلغ خلال مهلة ال45 يوماً التي أوشكت على الانتهاء.. وبعدها سيأتي قرار الهبوط النافذ حال عدم السداد وربنا يستر من الشينة..
* ونسأل الله ألا تكون قضية ايمايل قد حولت للفيفا.. وألا تصل قضية ماريوس للفيفا في نهاية هذا الأسبوع فهذه ستكون مصيبة بعد أن سئم الفيفا كثرة الشكاوي ضد نادي المريخ.. ويمكن أن يشطب هذا النادي الذي يديره رجل مراوغ لا يوفي بالعهود..
* وفي الطريق قضايا كثيرة ضد نادي المريخ ستأخذ طريقها للفيفا من قبل التونسي جمال خشارم والألماني توماس مويير ومدرب الأحمال التونسي الذي تم التعاقد معه ثم الغاء عقده في اليوم التالي قبل أن يأتي للسودان.. وهناك لاعبون كثر منهم الغاني ريشموند والمصري عمرو علاء..
* وربنا يستر..

زمن إضافي

* أين لجنة عامر مما يحدث للمريخ من تدمير عبر شداد وسوداكال.. 
* ألم يحدد الفيفا تاريخ 4 يناير للانتهاء من إعادة صياغة مسودة النظام الأساسي بشكل ودي بين نادي المريخ والاتحاد؟!
* وألم يكون سوداكال لجنة عامة لإعادة صياغة النظام الأساسي ومراعاة ملاحظات الفيفا؟
* وألم تكمل اللجنة عملها وتسلم المسودة الجديدة؟!
* انتهت مهلة الفيفا حول النظام الاساسي قبل 20 يوماً لتحدث بعدها تدخلات شداد مع سوداكال بإعادة الكثير من بنود المسودة القديمة وأخطرها فيما يتعلق بالعضوية وقفل الطريق أمام أي عضوية جديدة كي لا تشارك في أي جمعية عمومية قادمة..
* لماذا لا تخاطب لجنة عامر الفيفا وتوضح كل ما يجري في المريخ وتدخلات رئيس الاتحاد وتكليفه لسوداكال لادارة النادي وحده بعد تهميش مجموعة الكندو وعلي أسد وخالد المصطفى وهيثم الرشيد؟! ثم تلاعب رئيس الاتحاد وسوداكال بملف النظام الأساسي؟
* لجنة عامر لم تعد محل ثقة أهل المريخ وواضح إنها متواطئة مع الطاغية وإن كانت تظهر خلاف ذلك..
* إن كان سوداكال يعتقد أنه يمكن أن يسيطر على المريخ وحده بموالاة الطاغية وبمعاداة كل أهل المريخ ومعاداة حتى زملائه في المجلس فهو واهم واهم وستكون نهايته صادمة له..
* أما طاغية الاتحاد فله يوم.. مثل كل الطغاة في الدنيا.. 
* منكم لله يا ظالمين.. وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وسط الملعب
محمد ابراهيم عجبنا
الجزولي نموذجا 


إحتفلت جماهير المريخ بالمستوى المبهر الذي قدمه نجم الفريق الشاب الجزولي نوح خلال مباراتي الدوري الممتاز ضد كل من الأهلي مروي والأمل عطبرة حيث ظهر الفتي اليافع بطريقة رائعة سحر بها العيون بفنياته العالية وتسديداته القوية وإختراقاته السلسة ، نجم الشباب يبدو أنه سيكون إكتشاف الموسم للفرقة الحمراء إن سار بنفس الأداء وواصل التطور ، الحديث عن الجزولي يقودنا مباشرة للحديث عن قرار الأتحاد العام القاضي بمشاركة لاعبين أساسيين تحت سن (21) و (23) في الدوري ولمدة (90) دقيقة كاملة ، قرار ورغم الحملة الشرسة التي واجهته إلا أنه وحتي اللحظة كان سببا في ظهور عدة أسماء ما كان لها أن تجد الفرصة إلا بقرار مشابه لما أقره إتحاد الكرة نسبة لجبن الأجهزة الفنية وإعتمادها علي اللاعب الجاهز ، اذا عدنا للمريخ نجد ان تجربة المواهب الشابة لم تؤتي أكلها لعدة أسباب أهمها عدم إيمان مجالس الإدارات بضرورة الشباب وإنما تديرها كيفما أتفق ويشرف علي القطاع أعضاء لا يمتلكون قدرات لا مالية أو فكرية لإدارة إستراتيجية مهمة مثل مرحلة الناشئين

 والشباب .

 وهذا ما ترتب عليه عدم الإهتمام بالقطاع وغياب الدعم الكافي وعدم توفير إحتياجات الفريق الذي يعيش علي المعونات وتبرع الأقطاب وبالتالي لم يكن هناك منهج واضح يمكن أن يثمر شئ أو ينتج نجاحا إلا بالصدفة المحضة ، في السنوات الأخيرة إجتهد القائمون علي الأمر وهم محبين وداعمين خارج المجلس في سبيل ضم المواهب القادرة علي إقتحام تشكيلة الفريق الأول وقد وفقوا في إستقطاب عدد من النجوم في إنتظار رؤيتهم علي غرار الجزولي وكريم عبدالرحمن ، الملاحظ أن المريخ في السنوات الأخيرة كان يستهدف التعاقد مع اللاعبين أصحاب الإمكانات العالية صغار السن مثل التش وبيبو وتيري وحمزة وأخيرا عزام وكردمان وماذن محمدين ، سياسة جيدة توفر لك الإستفادة الكبيرة من هؤلاء اللاعبين ويمكن تسويقهم في المستقبل ، هذا النهج اذا إستهدف به فريق الشباب ستكون الفائدة أكبر والتكلفة المادية أقل ، كل اللاعبين الذين دفع فيهم المريخ مبالغ طائلة زارو مكاتب الزعيم قبل المغادرة لأندية أخري ثم جلبهم مجددا بمليارات الجنيهات ، نجاح الجزولي يضع علي الإدارة مسئولية رعاية الشباب والإهتمام بإكتشاف مزيد من المواهب المماثلة وهذا لا يتم الا بعمل إحترافي بواسطة لجنة من الكشيفين والخبراء المحليين الذي يجوبون الميادين بحثا عن الدرر المكنونة في ساحات وملاعب السودان الشاسعة ، علي غرار عزام والجزولي وكريم هناك خامات رائعة داخل القارة السمراء صغار في السن وبمبالغ زهيدة ، متابعة إحدي الدوريات الغاني أو العاجي أو النيجيري كفيل بإكتشاف عدد من المواهب اللامعة التي يكفيها إسم المريخ فقط لتفضيل عرضه علي بقية العروض ، حتي دول سيكافا القريبة يمكن إستقطاب لاعبين جيدين من يوغندا وتنزانيا وحتي بوروندي وأثيوبيا .


باص قوون 


الظهور اللافت للجزولي سبقته تقارير فنية وإشادات واسعة من متابعين لدوري الشباب أو بطولة سيكافا تحت (20) فكان مستوي اللاعب تصديقا لتلك الأخبار التي تتحدث حاليا عن عدة نجوم واعدة أخري مثل صابر وجمعة أقو وكنن ومرفعين والناشئ اواب. 

كريم عبدالرحمن هداف منتخب الشباب وصاحب ثنائية الهجوم مع الجزولي يحتاج لبعض الوقت حتي يظهر إمكانياته الحقيقية وهذا أمر طبيعي للناشئين الفاقدين للتمرس والخبرة

قرار الإتحاد حول مشاركة لاعبي تحت السن رغم الإختلاف  حوله إلا أنه أتاح للجمهور إمكانية التعرف علي لاعبين مثل الجزولي وأباذر من الهلال وهشام العطا أهلي مروي وحارس الخرطوم محمد سليمان .

بالحديث عن سيكافا الأخيرة نجد أن الواعد اليوغندي باقيزا هداف البطولة وأحد هدافي الكونفدرالية العام الماضي بخمسة أهداف أيضا وكذلك ضمن لائحة هدافي الدوري اليوغندي مع ناديه المحلي بروكلين وهو الذي يبلغ (19) عام فقط في إستثمار لو حدث سيكون رائعا للفرقة الحمراء .

باقيزا كان من المفروض خضوعه لفترة معايشة مع فياريال الأسباني لولا جائحة كورونا وقفت عائقا في طريقه  ومما لا شك فيه أن إحتراف الفتي اليوغندي قريبا .

بخلاف اليوغندي هناك عدد من الأسماء الرائعة أفرزتها سيكافا وغيرها من المسابقات المجمعة في أفريقيا وحاليا تجري بطولة المحليين في الكاميرون وعلي مجلسنا تكليف لجنة فنية لمراقبة البطولة وترشيح لاعبين للأحمر يمكن التعاقد معهم في المستقبل القريب .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة



#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم

  *لجنة باني .. ستموت في العشرين*
الاثنين ظ،ظ¨ يناير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م
T. M
• مارس اتحاد الكرة فساده القديم ، ولجأ إلى التسمك بالشكليات للتهرب من تنفيذ القانون في شكوى المريخ ضد هلال كادوقلي ، بإدعاء أن المريخ لم يقدم طعناً في اللاعب مثار الشكوى قبل بداية المباراة.
• لتفصيل القضية نذكر أن المريخ طعن في قانونية مشاركة اللاعب محمد عبد الله خضر ، واستندت الشكوى إلى أن اللاعب المذكور مسجل في اتحاد القطينة بإعتباره من مواليد العام 1998 ، وأن هلال كادوقلي أشركه في الخانة المخصصة للاعبين تحت عشرين عاماً.
• لدحض الشكوى قدم هلال كادوقلي صورة رقم وطني للاعب يفيد أنه من مواليد شهر مارس عام 2000!
• سعى لدحض الشكوى فأثبت صحتها ، لأن المستند المقدم من هلال الجبال أكد أن اللاعب تخطى العمر المحدد في المادة 18 من لائحة المسابقة عند مشاركته في المباراة (أقل من 20 عام) ، لأن المستند أكد أن اللاعب يبلغ من العمر 20 عاماً وثمانية أشهر!!
• فوق ذلك أثبتت معلومات موثقة نشرها موقع سبورتاق الإخباري أن اللاعب غير مقيد في كشوفات هلال كادوقلي ، وأن اسمه ظل معلقاً في سيستم الإنتقالات ، مما يعني عدم اكتمال إجراءات تسجيله في الأصل!
• كانت الورطة كبيرة لرئيس لجنة المسابقات الفاتح باني ، الذي يتوهم أن منصبه مخصص لحماية ناديه السابق ، ومساعدته على البقاء في الممتاز بشتى السبل ، مثلما حدث في الشكوى الخطيرة التي قدمها ضده نادي الفلاح عطبرة ، متهماً إياه بمحاولة شراء نتيجة مباراة ناديه السابق مع مريخ الفاشر.
• المهم أن لجنة باني تهربت من النظر في شكوى المريخ ورفضتها شكلاً ، كي لا تنظرها موضوعاً.
• ذاك عين ما حدث في شكوى المريخ الشهيرة ضد مريخ الفاشر ، والتي انتهت في مقر محكمة كاس بمدينة لوزان السويسرية ، بإنتصار تاريخي للمريخ على اتحاد الفساد.
• خالف هلال كادوقلي نص المادة (18) من لائحة المسابقات ، وهي تنص على ما يلي :
(يجب أن يتواجد في مباريات الدوري الممتاز وطوال زمن المباراة لاعب شباب أقل من عشرين عام ، وأخر أقل من 23 عام في كل من الفريقين المتباريين ، وأي ناد يخالف هذا النص يعتبر مهزوماً صفر اثنين ، ويحق للجنة توقيع أي عقوبات إضافية عليه)!
• إذا تغاضينا عن ركاكة الصياغة فإن مدلول النص في غاية الوضوح ، يشير إلى حتمية معاقبة أي نادي لا يلتزم بإشراك لاعبين (تحت 21 و 23) بإعتباره مهزوماً بهدفين نظيفين!
• لم تتحدث المادة عن تقديم شكوى!
• ولم تشر إلى ضرورة استباق المباراة بتقديم احتجاج ، فوق ذلك فإن شكوى المريخ لم تتعلق بعدم صحة تسجيل اللاعب بل تعرضت إلى عدم قانونية مشاركته في المباراة عطفاً على عمره.
• مع ذلك تهربت اللجنة من تطبيق القانون على هلال كادوقلي ورفضت الشكوى شكلاً بإدعاء أن الطعن في صحة تسجيل اللاعب ينبغي أن يسبقه تقديم إعتراض!!
• إذا توهم باني بأن القضية (ستموت في العشرين) بقراره الأرعن فهو مخطئ!
• سيطعن المريخ في الحكم الجائر إلى لجنة الإستئنافات ، وإذا سايرت اللجنة باني ورفضت تطبيق القانون (وذلك الأرجح عطفاً على تاريخها الأسود مع المريخ) فسيلجأ النادي إلى محكمة كاس مجدداً ، كي يذيق اتحاد الفساد هزيمة جديدة فيها ، ويؤكد له صحة مقولة ( سيدي بي سيدو)!
• في قضية مريخ الفاشر الشهيرة رفضت محكمة كاس تمسك الاتحاد السوداني بالشكليات على حساب جوهر النزاع ، وذكرت أن المريخ قدم الشكوى في موعدها وسدد رسومها وحدد اسم اللاعب المخالف ورقمه واسم ناديه وحدد نوع المخالفة (الحصول على 3 بطاقات صفراء).
• كذلك أشارت هيئة المحكمة إلى أن عبء إثبات المخالفة يقع على عاتق الاتحاد وليس النادي ، لأنه الجهة المنظمة والمحتفظة بسجلات البطاقات الصفراء والحمراء للاعبين ، وأن الأندية لا تمتلك أي آلية رسمية تمكنها من رصد تلك البطاقات بمعزل عن الاتحاد.
• ذكرت ايضاً في معرض حيثياتها أن الشكليات لاينبغي أن تحول دون الوصول إلى الحقيقة ، وأن لا تمنع تحقيق العدالة.
• فوق ذلك نصت المادة 146 الفقرة 3 من لائحة الانضباط الصادرة من الفيفا على المواد التي ينبغي أن تدرج إلزاماً في لوائح الانضباط بالاتحادات الوطنية ، منها المادة 155 الفقرة 1 التي تماثل وتناظر المادة 8 الفقرة 3 من لائحة الممتاز.
• أشرك هلال كادوقلي لاعباً غير مؤهل في مباراته الدورية امام المريخ ، وينبغي اعتباره مهزوماً في كل الأحوال.
• على الفاتح باني أن يجهز نفسه للذهاب إلى رحلة جديدة إلى مدينة لوزان السويسرية لجنة الاستئناف إنصاف المريخ ، حيث توجد محكمة كاس ، المتخصصة في ردع من يتجاوزون القانون ، وفي إفحام من يستغلون مناصبهم لتغييب العدالة ، وتجاوز القانون.
• ما يفعله الفاتح باني لتمييز هلال كادوقلي لا يمكن السكوت عليه مطلقاً.

آخـــر الحقـــــــــأئــــق
T. M
• توهمنا ان الحكم الصادر في قضية كاس سيدفع الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إلى تعديل لوائحة ، بعد أن أثبتت له المحكمة خطل بعضها وعواره وعدم مواكبته لما يحدث في العالم من حولنا.
• مثال على ذلك ما أوردته محكمة كاس عن وقوع عبء إثبات المخالفات على الاتحاد لا الأندية.
• يلزم الاتحاد الأندية بتحديد البطاقات الصفراء والحمراء التي يحصل عليها اللاعبون مثار الشكوى ، وتسمية المباريات التي أشهرت فيها ، بإدعاء أن لائحة المسابقة تلزم الشاكي بإيراد (التفاصيل).
• لم يرد في اللائحة نص صريح يلزم النادي الشاكي بحصر البطاقات وتسمية المباريات التي أشهرت فيها ، ومع ذلك ساد خطأ مفاده أن الشاكي ملزم بجردها .
• كذلك اتفقت هيئة المحكمة مع المريخ في أن الاتحاد لم يطبق العقوبة الإلزامية (Mandatory Sanction) التي تقضي باعتبار مريخ الفاشر خاسراً لنتيجة المباراة (0 – 2) وفقاً للمادتين (8 – 3 ) من لائحة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز 2018 و ( 55 – 1 ) من لائحة الفيفا للانضباط.
• يتوهم الاتحاد أن الشكوى المقدمة طعناً في أهلية مشاركة أي لاعب تمثل أمراً يتعلق (بنتيجة مباراة).
• تعامل رئيس الاتحاد برد الفعل المعتاد ، و أمر بإدخال نص جديد في لائحة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز للعام يمنع تقديم الشكاوى المتصلة بنتائج المباريات إلى محكمة كاس!
• كان التعديل بالغ السذاجة ، أولاً : لجهة أن النظام الأساسي للاتحاد جوز استئناف كل القرارات الصادرة من لجنة الاستئناف إلى محكمة كاس ، ولائحة المسابقة لا تعلو على النظام الأساسي الذي يمثل دستور الاتحاد.
• ثانياً : المخالفة المتعلقة بإشراك لاعب موقوف في مباراة رسمية (انضباطية الطابع) ، ولا تتعلق بنتيجة مباراة كما يتواهم شداد.
• أثبتت المحكمة تلك الحقيقة بجلاء ، بعد أشار المريخ في الدعوى التحكيمية المقدمة إلى كاس إلى تجاهل المدعي عليه بشكل تعسفي للأحكام الوجوبية بلوائح الاتحادين السوداني والدولي لكرة القدم ، على الرغم من أنه لا مجال للتقدير أو التفسير أو إجازة ظروف مخففة تؤخذ في الاعتبار كما لا يجوز على صلاحية التصرف بإشراك لاعبين غير مؤهلين خارج قواعده الإلزامية المنظمة لذلك.
• تشرك لاعب غير مؤهل .. تعتبر مزوماً من فورك.
• الشكوى صحيحة مائة في المائة.
• اللاعب محمد عبد الله خضر غير مسجل في سيستم الانتقالات الخاص بهلال كادوقلي ، فكيف استخرجت له بطاقة مع النادي؟
• لماذا لم تطلب لجنة باني مستندات اللاعب من اتحاد القطينة؟
• كما أشار الزميل ناصر بابكر فقد رفضت لجنة المسابقات شكوى المريخ في مواجهة هلال كادوقلي (شكلاً ) بينما رفضت شكوى حي العرب ضد الهلال (موضوعاً) لعدم صحة الوقائع بعد الرجوع إلى بطاقة اللاعب وقيده في الأهلي منذ العام 2014 وبعد الإطلاع على اوراقه الثبوتية.
• ذلك يعني ان اللجنة جهزت المستندات الخاصة بشكوى حي العرب ، ورفضت تجهيز المستندات الخاصة بشكوى المريخ قبل الاجتماع.
• علماً أن شكوى حي العرب ضد الهلال نفسها صحيحة مائة في المائة ، لأن اللاعب عيد مقدم المشارك في خانة تحت 23 سنة من مواليد 17 سبتمبر 1995!
• ننتظر من لجنة الإستئناف ان تتعظ من خطئها القديم في شكوى مريخ الفاشر.
• إذا لم تفعل فعليها أن تنتظر درساً جديداً من الزعيم في لوزان!
T. M
• آخر خبر : انتهى الدرس .. يا باني!!









*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*http://merrikhabonline.net/up/do.php?img=127
*

----------

